# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Enduro Laufradsatz

## noox

Für's neue Enduro:

2x Flow MK3 mit 29 Innenbreite

oder

1x DT Swiss XM 481 mit 30 Innenbreite für vorne
1x DT Swiss EX 417 mit 25 Innenbreite für hinten

Bin in der Vergangenheit imm Flow oder am Enduro sogar mit der leichten Arch EX gefahren und hat super gehalten. Die Idee mit hinten 25 deswegen, weil da dann auch besser ein 2,3er Maxxis draufpassen würde. Für 2.5er WT zwar net so optimal, aber hinten wäre mir die Profilform eher wurscht.

----------

